

Good First Sign: I Have A Strong Desire To Keep Using Google+ - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/29/google-plus-is-actually-pretty-good/

======
gusi
I have been using it today and I must say it's pretty good in term of features
and it seems to have also added some features to my gmail account (like a
rapportive widget) and changed the look and feel of all the google
experience....

------
macavity23
Hopefully they'll roll it out worldwide as soon as the tech is stable... I
want!

